# Freezing Biscuits



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

So I have a recipe, at my facility that makes a large amount of biscuits.  It makes too many, but I thought instead of cutting the recipe down, we'd just freeze what we don't need.  My question is, is it best to freeze the cut out, raw biscuits or bake them and freeze those?  If it's best to freeze the dough; bake from frozen or allow to thaw?


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I would suggest freezing the unbaked dough, it should work fine.  As far as thawing -you should be able to bake from frozen, but may need to adjust temperature.  Test is out on one first to make sure it bakes through without getting too dark on the outside.


----------



## granny smith (Jan 31, 2011)

I freeze raw precut biscuits all the time. Just pop them in the oven frozen, no need to adjust the temperature, but you do have to bake them a few minutes longer.

eta: freeze them on a tray, then, after they're frozen, transfer to a container so they don't get freezer burn. I use ziplocks.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks.  I was assuming freezing, prebaked, was the way to go.  Just wanted confirmation.


----------



## granny smith (Jan 31, 2011)

The biggest problem with freezing baked biscuits is that the freezer pulls the moisture out of them, leaving them dry and crumbly.

Reheating is a problem, too. Depending on how you reheat them, they seem to come out either soggy, hard, or tough.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Raw is best in my opinion.  Put on a half sprayed sheet and slide into plastic bag. Refrigeration and freezing dry things out in particular breads of any kind. Most biscuits sold retail are in raw state. The ones already baked have been made into breakfast sandwiches etc where the fillings will help keep them moist and in most cases are micro heated.


----------



## granny smith (Jan 31, 2011)

The frozen pre-baked biscuits also contain more grease than the usual biscuit and they're worked more to develop the gluten so they don't disintegrate when they're microwaved. That makes them tougher than I like.


----------

